# Iraq Study Group report already a best seller (CNN)



## Yrys (7 Dec 2006)

http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/europe/12/07/thursday/index.html

NEW YORK (CNN) -- While there is much debate over the findings of the
 Iraq Study Group released Wednesday, the book form of the panel's findings
 has already become a best seller.

The report, which called for a change in U.S. strategy in the war in Iraq, 
was released in Washington on Wednesday.

The book is entitled "The Iraq Study Group Report: The Way Forward - 
A New Approach."

Even as the White House was responding to the recommendations and 
members of Congress and other experts were debating its findings, 
people were snapping up copies.

At 7:15 a.m. Thursday, Barnes & Noble's Web site lists the book as its No. 4
 best seller, behind No. 1 seller, "The Joy of Cooking," the print and audio book 
"Bird Songs" and Michael Crichton's science fiction novel "Next."

Amazon.com reports that the paperback book is No. 10, on its list of best sellers. (Posted 8:18 a.m.)


----------



## KevinB (7 Dec 2006)

:-\

I'm surprised -


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Dec 2006)

Waste of good money. The ISG and its report is a vehicle to push the Iraqi government to start governing. The Pentagon report which is pending is the real blue print of where we are heading. I see a short term increase in forces to 20 -30,000 troops for both combat and to improve the training of the IA - advisors down to the company level. Thousands of security contractors would be hired to help conduct some of the training. The main effort would be to secure Baghdad with the additional forces to stop the violence.

Plan B would be to pull out of Baghdad and other areas to a few large bases south of the Euphrates and in eastern Iraq to block any movement by Iranian forces into Iraq and protect Kuwait and Saudi Arabia. We would let the various sides fight each other. Not desireable but any withdrawal is not in the cards.


----------



## KevinB (7 Dec 2006)

What I want to see is all these week kneed jelly filled spine democracies put aside their stupidit and agree that they need to help.

I include Canada on that bit -- this country (Iraq) needs help regardless of peoples politics - 
Hate Bush all you want - but have some compassion for the local Iraq -- and some common sence that if this gets worse it will bode ill for Western Society


----------



## Dare (7 Dec 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/europe/12/07/thursday/index.html
> Even as the White House was responding to the recommendations and
> members of Congress and other experts were debating its findings,
> people were snapping up copies.
> ...


And we slowly slip back into the grasp of the Real Politic/Protectionist/Isolationist old guard. It is good to hear their voice, but not as good to follow all of what they say, because they'll sell out entire continents for short term or perceived political gain. I fear the language of "one last push". The media gives a lot of credibility to them because they know that they will pull out as soon as they reasonably can. I hear so many journalists talking about this as a Cronkite moment, which is, of course, what they have been trying to achieve. It all comes down to us fighting closer and closer to home in the future, with more and more loss.


----------



## KevinB (8 Dec 2006)

I have it on .pdf   (no sorry I cannot email it)

Hindsight is always 20/20 -- I wonder what hindsight will tell us of our upcoming actions on this issue in 10-15 years time...


----------



## tomahawk6 (8 Dec 2006)

The ISG co-chairmen pictured here.







I dont like the report.There is nothing in it that maps out a strategy for victory in Iraq. The fact that the center piece seems to call for Syria and Iran to help stop the insurgency in Iraq in exchange for the Golan heights for Syria and nuclear weapons for Iran. Baker has long been anti-Israel so this isnt surprising what does surprise me is his hubris to promise something possesed by another country. The fact that Syria and Iran are responsible for supporting the insurgency seems to have escaped these over the hill pol's.


----------



## scoutfinch (8 Dec 2006)

The pdf of the report can be downloaded from the Iraq Study Group website for free!  I don't have the URL handy but I found it with no trouble by googling "Iraq Study Group Report"


----------



## Journeyman (8 Dec 2006)

SamIAm said:
			
		

> The pdf of the report can be downloaded from the Iraq Study Group website for free!  I don't have the URL handy...


Publication format copy  - 160 pages, 

or

Cleaned up format  - 84 pages


----------



## Kirkhill (8 Dec 2006)

Lessee, Jim Baker was Secretary of State that decided NOT to depose Saddam, advising young George's father.

Young George decides to act against the decision of George and wise old Jim.

Jim is asked to produce a report that offers him the opportunity to comment on the advisability of young George's action.

Wise old Jim says: "See, you young pup."

By the way of nothing - quote from wise old Jim - "Nobody asks me now why we didn't go after Saddam."

Jim Baker is about as disinterested a party as John Kerry and Bill Clinton.


----------



## Yrys (8 Dec 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/6163721.stm

Kurds brand report 'unrealistic'

The leader of Iraq's Kurdish region says the US Iraq Study Group
 report is "unrealistic and inappropriate".

Massoud Barzani was sceptical of plans to involve Iraq's neighbours 
in peace efforts, and for any weakening down of the Kurds' effective autonomy.

His comments were then echoed by* Iraq's Kurdish president*, Jalal Talabani,
 who said he agreed with Mr Barzani. 

...

How many presidents is there in Iraq ? Didn't knew they have a Kurdish one.

Édith: forget that, I found my answer in Wiki...

Currently President of Iraq and Secretary General of the Patriotic
 Union of Kurdistan (PUK), Talabani has been an advocate for Kurdish 
rights and democracy in Iraq for more than fifty years


----------



## KevinB (9 Dec 2006)

I'm crushed its available to the public  :-[

I have my own ideas on how to solve some of the problems here -- and none of them involved a withdrawl or drawdown for years...


----------



## muskrat89 (9 Dec 2006)

Another view, reproduced under the Fair Dealings Act..

http://www.americanthinker.com/printpage/?url=http://www.americanthinker.com/2006/12/first_thoughts_on_the_iraq_stu.html



> December 07, 2006
> First Thoughts on the Iraq Study Group Report
> By Greg Richards
> Forget the Executive Summary which is a collection of platitudes and wish-lists.  If the assumptions in the Executive Summary were true - for instance that Iraq's neighbors see themselves as having a stake in a stable and successful Iraq - the problem would have been solved long ago and our troops would be home.
> ...


----------

